#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Halluzination >

## Jango2550

Habt ihr eine Erklärung? 
Meine Mutter ist seit ca. 4 Wochen verwirrt und seit kurzem hat sie Halluzinationen. Ich bin schockiert. Das alles ist so plötzlich gekommen. Ich frage mich, was für eine Ursache das haben kann. Im Krankenhaus wurde eine Computertomographie im Schädel gemacht. Die Bilder zeigen, dass sie zwar Durchblutungsstörungen hat, aber diese sind nicht erst kürzlich eingetreten, sondern schon Monate, wenn nicht sogar Jahre alt. Ihr verwirrter Zustand ist jedoch plötzlich aufgetreten. Am meisten zu schaffen machen mich ihre Halluzinationen. Diese hat sie aber erst seit ca. 10 Tagen. Zuerst dachte ich an einen starken Flüssigkeitsverlust. Sie nimmt nämlich Entwässerungstabletten und hat kaum was getrunken. Das heißt: Sie uriniert zwangsweise, wegen den Tabletten, und trinkt zudem kaum was. Ich gab ihr viel zu trinken und tatsächlich sah man bei ihr eine Besserung. Sie hatte sogar Momente, wo ich dachte, ich habe meine Mutter wieder zurück. Nur dann gab es leider wieder einen Rückschlag und meine Hoffnungen waren im Nu weg. Aktuell ist das so, da hat sie Phasen, da sind die Halluzinationen kaum da. Und auch ihr geistiger Zustand ist relativ gut. Aber in letzter Zeit werden diese lichten Momente immer seltener. Ständig sieht sie Insekten, Schlangen und Dreck, den sie immer versucht von ihrer Hand weg zu schütteln. 
Manchmal ist es so krass, dass sie fortlaufend damit beschäftigt ist die Insekten und den Dreck von Ihrem Körper zu wischen, bzw. weg zu schütteln, bis hin zum körperlichen Erschöpfungszustand. Für mich ist ihr Verhalten völlig neu und daher bin ich auch schockiert und überfordert. Außerdem zerreißt es mein Herz zu sehen, wie plötzlich meine Mutter geworden ist und noch vor ein paar Wochen war sie relativ normal. So normal, dass wir sogar zusammen Urlaub gemacht haben. 
Sie tut mir auch wahnsinnig leid, denn es muss ein unerträgliches Gefühl sein, wenn sie ständig was sieht, was nicht da ist. Vor allem nachts, wenn alles schläft sieht sie auch Menschen ...
Wir waren auch beim Neurologen. Er vermutet, dass es wahrscheinlich eine Kombination ist von Flüssigkeitsverlust und Durchblutungsstörungen des Gehirns.
Doch ich will mich nicht einfach damit abfinden, dass die Durchblutungsstörungen die Ursache sein können. Schließlich erkennt man bei den Aufnahmen der Computertomographie, dass nichts Frisches passiert ist. Die Halluzinationen sind jedoch sehr frisch. 
  Eine typische Demenz schließe ich auch aus. Eine Demenz ist eher ein schleichender Prozess. Sie faltet sich nicht in so einer kurzen Zeit aus.  
  Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt, die zu Halluzinationen führen können? Ein Arzt sagte mir, vielleicht hat sie Entzündungen im Gehirn. Doch um das festzustellen müsste man Nervenwasser vom Rückenmark entnehmen. Diese Untersuchung habe ich, aufgrund der Risiken abgelehnt, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie eine Entzündung bei ihr hätte entstehen können.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht habt ihr irgendwann mal was gehört oder erlebt und könnt mir weiterhelfen. Meine Mutter sitzt mir gerade gegenüber und sieht schon wieder Insekten und Schlangen. Momentan ist sie auf Hochtouren und mir fällt es schwierig mich zu konzentrieren. 
Bitte, bitte, bitte, wenn ihr einen Rat habt, was ich noch machen kann, kontaktiert  mich. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Gründe, weshalb meine Mutter sich so plötzlich verändert hat und warum sie jetzt diese Halluzinationen hat. Ich habe noch die Hoffnung, dass das ein vorübergehender Zustand ist, weil es womöglich eine Ursache gibt, auf die ich und Verwandte noch nicht gekommen sind.
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.
Jango

----------


## josie

Hallo Jango!
Das tut mir echt leid, dass es deiner Mutter so schlecht geht. Eine aehnliche Situation hab ich mal mit meiner Schwiegermutter erlebt.
Bei ihr hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass ihr Elektrolyte voellig entgleist sind. Sie hat auch Wassertbl. eingenommen und viel zu wenig getrunken und irgendwann hat sie mich angerufen, ich konnte sie kaum verstehen, die Aussprache war ganz verwaschen, ich dachte sie hat einen Schlaganfall. 
Wurde bei deiner Mutter auch das Blut untersucht? Sind die Werte in Ordnung? Elektrolyte gehoeren normalerweise zum Routinelabor.
Lebst Du mit deiner Mutter zusammen?
Ich frage deshalb, weil Du geschrieben hast, dass die Demenz ein schleichender Prozess ist, oft ist es aber so, dass Angehoerige gar nicht bekommen, dass der Betroffene geistig abbaut, weil man sich nicht haeufig genug sieht. 
Wenn Du aber deine Mutter tgl siehst, dann ist es etwas anderes.
Hat der Neurologe, wo ihr gewesen seid, auch die Fachbezeichnung Psychiater, ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es bei deiner Mutter um eine psychiatrische Erkrankung handelt, zumindest solltest Du sie von einem Psychiater untersuchen lassen. 
LG Josie

----------


## Jango2550

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Doch ich vergaß zu schreiben, dass auch das Blutbild nicht auffällig war. Alle Werte waren im Normbereich. Denn ich kenne diese Situation. Meine Mutter hatte vor etwa 2 Jahren ähnliches erlebt. Ihr Natriumwert war sehr niedrig. Sie war zu dieser Zeit sehr schlapp, bis hin, dass ich sie eines Tages nicht mehr aus ihrem Schlaf wecken konnte. Im Krankenhaus hat man sie aber dann wieder langsam aufgebaut. 
Nur heute bin ich ratlos. Die Blutwerte stimmen und ich denke von den Flüssigkeitsverlust müsste sie sich doch erholt haben, oder? Vielleicht braucht das aber auch seine Zeit bis sie sich regeneriert. Ich weiß es nicht. 
Der Neurologe ist auch Facharzt für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie.
Ich wohne mit meiner Mutter in der selben Wohnung. Was mich zu schaffen macht, ist dass sie neuerdings das Essen und das trinken ablehnt, weil sie immer um das Essen / Trinken Insekten sieht. Es ist in den letzten beiden Tagen immer ein Kampf mit Ihr sie zum Essen und Trinken zu bewegen.
Was kann ich denn jetzt tun. Der Neurologe hat mir nur Beruhigungstropfen verschrieben, die heute auch nicht mehr wirklich wirken. Außerdem gab er mir eine Überweisung für die Klinik. Auftrag: Duplexsonographie der hirnversorgenden Arterien; Doch der Termin ist erst am 04.10.2011. Unter diesen Gegebenheiten so lange zu warten, das wäre schlimm für meine Mutter und auch für uns. Außerdem befürchte ich, je länger ich warte, desto mehr verschlimmert sich ihr Zustand. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich schnell handeln muss, damit ich ihre Gesundheit nicht schädige.
LG
Jango

----------


## josie

Hallo Jango!  

> Außerdem befürchte ich, je länger ich warte, desto mehr verschlimmert  sich ihr Zustand. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich schnell handeln muss,  damit ich ihre Gesundheit nicht schädige.

 Sprich mit dem Neurologen/Psychiater ob er deine Mutter nicht in eine psychiatrische/neurologische Klinik einweist, dort können die notwendigen Untersuchungen laufen und deine Mutter steht unter Beobachtung.
Ich denke, daß man so am schnellsten eine Diagnose stellen kann.
Das könntest Du mit dem Neurologen sicher auch am Telefon besprechen und wenn er einverstanden ist, den Einweisungsschein abholen.
Falls das jetzt vor dem Wochenende nicht klappt und der Gesundheitszustand verschlechtert sich, dann scheu dich nicht, am WE den Notarzt zu holen, er wird deine Mutter dann sicher in die Klinik einweisen und dort wird dann überlegt, auf welche Fachabteilung sie kommen soll.
Eine vielleicht indiskrete Frage habe ich noch, nicht böse sein, aber trinkt deine Mutter regelmäßig Alkohol?
Die Symptome könnten auch mit einem Entzug zusammenhängen.
LG Josie

----------


## Jango2550

Eine vielleicht indiskrete Frage habe ich noch, nicht böse sein, aber trinkt deine Mutter regelmäßig Alkohol?
Die Symptome könnten auch mit einem Entzug zusammenhängen. 
Hallo Josie, 
wie könnte ich dir böse sein. 
Nein, sie hat noch nie getrunken. Aber die Frage ist berechtigt, weil der Neurologe sagte, dass sie momentan in einem delirium Zustand sei, wie ein Drogenabhängiger, der entgiftet. 
Der Neurologe will jetzt, dass ich Morgen früh entweder in die Klinik zur Neurologie fahre oder, wenn sie  psychotisch bleibt, also ihr Zustand sich bis Morgen nicht bessert, dann doch direkt in die *Gerontopsychiatrie* um sie medikamentös einzustellen; später dann in die Neurologie.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr dann geholfen wird.
LG
Jango

----------


## josie

Hallo Jango!  

> Der Neurologe will jetzt, dass ich Morgen früh entweder in die Klinik  zur Neurologie fahre oder, wenn sie  psychotisch bleibt, also ihr  Zustand sich bis Morgen nicht bessert, dann doch direkt in die *Gerontopsychiatrie* um sie medikamentös einzustellen; später dann in die Neurologie.
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr dann geholfen wird.

 Das ist der richtige Weg und ich hoffe auch sehr, daß es deiner Mutter danach wieder besser geht.
Ein schönes Wochenende
LG Josie

----------


## Jango2550

Danke. Dir auch alles Gute und ich hoffe es auch. 
Jango

----------

